# i hope my rpbs breed



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

do you guys think its possible for my 4 2-3" rpbs to breed in a 125g tank? what should i do to increase the chances?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

weezplz said:


> do you guys think its possible for my 4 2-3" rpbs to breed in a 125g tank? what should i do to increase the chances?


 first wait till they get bigger

second go to opfe and read what he wrote about water parameters

third its up to them


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

werd thanks...

ps i think you won motm, deservingly although i wanted my bro to win i really think you deserve it more...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

weezplz said:


> werd thanks...
> 
> ps i think you won motm, deservingly although i wanted my bro to win i really think you deserve it more...










i havent won yet
its actually very close


----------

